# VIP-622 Ordered...Kind of



## cancerboyuofa (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought I would tell you guys about my dealings in getting the new HD DVR. First off, I am moving, and I figured this would be a perfect time to get a Dish 1000 installed, and get the VIP-622 installed at the end of this month/1st of March. I called up and talked to them, she setup my installation, then was about to hang up when I told her I wanted to get a VIP-622 upgrade, and the Dish 1000 installed. She told me that they would charge me ahead of the install for the 299, and they did. But then, it gets interesting...

She finally explained to me that I could not get the 622 installed with my normal install on the 27th, since they wouldn't be available yet, she would have to make it for the 14th of March. I dont want to be witouth dish for 2 weeks, so i said no. She then finally got it worked out where they would install a Dish on my roof, and use my existing equipment for the time being, but they WOULD NOT install a Dish 1000 in the mean time. The only way for me to get the Dish 1000 would be to call them after my move install, and setup another one for the Dish 1000, and VIP-622 install a couple of weeks later. Is it just me, or is this insane? I cant believe that I need to have some installer trouncing around on my roof twice, and I have to take off 2 days of work to wait for the guy within a 2 week period.

Is there something I am missing? Is it not possible to get my current programming with my 811 and a dish 1000? 

Any help or comments on if I can/should do anything about this would be great!

Also: On the 622, I know that 2 seperate programs can be watched if using the TV2 output in dual TV mode, but does this also apply to what is actually on the DVR, and already recorded? Can I watch my recorded shows on TV2 at all? If so, can 2 different things be watched off of the DVR at the same time>

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. Anything recorded can be watched on either TV output. TV2 is an SD output so any HD recordings will be downconverted.

The TV1 and TV2 outputs are independent (in dual mode) -- you can watch different programs at the same time or the same program with independent control.


----------



## cancerboyuofa (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the response! I finally posted something, after reading countless thousands of posts the past couple of months, and my question was answered. Im glad that there is something like this out there, otherwise us consumers wouldn't know as much as we should.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s cancerboyuofa. 

Glad that you decided to jump in.


----------



## cancerboyuofa (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. Does anyone know about the way they are making me get the Dish 1000 installed? Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. You need the Dish1000 in your area to get all of the channels you will be subscribed to on your new DishHD package. Without it you will be missing 17 HD channels.


----------



## cancerboyuofa (Jan 16, 2006)

James,

Maybe I didn't make myself clear. When I move in two weeks, I want Dish to install the Dish 1000, but they will not, until I have the VIP622 installed on the 14th of March. In essence, they come out in 2 weeks, put up a dish 500 or something, then in another 2 weeks, they will get back on my roof and put up the Dish 1000 that I need for the 622. Why can't I just get the Dish 1000 installed to begin with, then just have to swap out the 811 for the 622 when it comes in on the 14th of March. I have two appointments setup within 2 weeks, which is pretty strange.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oops forgot the first post runaround.

Things seem very confused at E* at the moment. A 'normal' dishmover combined with a 'normal' upgrade to a Dish1000 + 622 = something out of the normal. You might be able to get a Dish1000 installed the first time if you talk to the right CSR. It does seem odd to put up a dish and then replace it.


----------



## cancerboyuofa (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for your help. Maybe I will call tommorow, and try to get my install simplified a bit. I understand what you mean about being normal, but in my opinion, Dish could save them selves money, and the installers time, if every new dish installed was a dish 1000, that way everybody is ready for the future, and they do not have to have another person come out.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Just ordered my 622!  Tech is coming out on Mar 5th. Since I already have 2 dishes, no upgrade to a 1000 right now. I do have one question, the lady I was talking to said that the receiver was going to be shipped to me and then the tech was coming out to install. She sent me to a sales confirmation number but it would not recognize my account. I called back and the next lady said that the tech would be bringing the receiver. Anybody dealt with this before on equipment upgrades?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Just ordered my 622!  Tech is coming out on Mar 5th. Since I already have 2 dishes, no upgrade to a 1000 right now. I do have one question, the lady I was talking to said that the receiver was going to be shipped to me and then the tech was coming out to install. She sent me to a sales confirmation number but it would not recognize my account. I called back and the next lady said that the tech would be bringing the receiver. Anybody dealt with this before on equipment upgrades?


I've made several posts regarding this, as I've gotten a different answer from every person i've spoken to. The last answer I got was that existing customers will have their 622's shipped to them, and new installs will have it delivered by the installer when he comes out to do the install.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Just ordered my 622!  Tech is coming out on Mar 5th.


Wow, you're lucky. I just got off the phone from ordering my 622 and the earliest date was April 3. 

Edit: The CSR tried to give me an RA#. I asked him what it was for and he told me it was so I could return my 921. I said "I don't think so!" If I was going to be forced to turn it in regardless of when I upgraded, I was going to wait until 4/1. For some reason he thought I had a leased 921 even though there isn't any such animal.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> Edit: The CSR tried to give me an RA#. I asked him what it was for and he told me it was so I could return my 921. I said "I don't think so!" If I was going to be forced to turn it in regardless of when I upgraded, I was going to wait until 4/1. For some reason he thought I had a leased 921 even though there isn't any such animal.


I also received an RMA to return one of my receivers. So they get the old 301.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I have an old 4000 that I mothballed 5 years ago. I wonder if they'd take it for $25.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I would return it since you own the 921.


----------

